# CPU 313C 2DP mit Mobile Pannel 177B



## magus111 (16 Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe da ein Kommunikationsproblem.
wen ich die CPU 313C 2 DP in den HW einbinde ist noch alles ok aber wen ich dann das Mobile Panel 177 einbinden will geht das nicht ich kan das nicht Koppeln, in der Siemens Anleitung steht das in den Eigenschaften von DP Slave die Koppelung automatisch auftaucht was mache ich falsch.
Wie kan ich das ändern muß ich das panel als master einbinden?

Ich bedanke mich 
Magus111


----------



## vladi (16 Februar 2008)

*Panel*

Hi,
mobile Panel musst du im S7 gar nicht anbinden, die Kommunikation funktioniert anders, als DP Master-Slave; wenn der OP die richtige Adresse hat reicht das.

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## magus111 (17 Februar 2008)

HI

am ich muß das panel doch anbinden wen ich die direcktasten nutzen will das habe ich gelesen. 
Aber ich kann doch den Pannel keine Adresse geben wen ich nicht Koppeln kan.
Deswegen habe ich ja die Probleme.
als ich das Panel so angeschlossen habe und auch im OP bereich was gemacht habe ist kein Befehl zur SPS übertragen worden.
Was jetzt ??

magus111


----------



## mitchih (17 Februar 2008)

*Kopplung???*

Hallo,
meines Wissens ist eine Verbindung in S7 nicht zwingend zu konfigurieren,

ich verstehe aber nicht ganz wo dein Problem liegt,
vielleicht kannst du es etwas genauer beschreiben.

Habe gerade mal eine neues Projekt mit einem MP angelegt. Es lässt sich in Netpro auch verknüpfen.
Beschreib dein Problem mal genauer dann versuche ich zu helfen
Gruß
mitchih


----------



## magus111 (17 Februar 2008)

so ich habe da mal ein bild gemacht ich hoffe da kan man mein problem erkennen. Ich habe die 323C 2DP reingezogen und die einstellungen so übernommen. Ich habe ein Profiebusnetzwerk engerichtet alles voreingestellt und als ich meinen HMI teilnehmer einfügen wollte kan das bild Koppeln und in der Hilfe stand drin das da die CPU rein sollte b.z.w. schon drin sein sollte. Das ist mein Problem.
ich bedanke mich 

Magus
das zweite bild ist zeigt die CPU hardware


----------



## IBFS (17 Februar 2008)

magus111 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe da ein Kommunikationsproblem.
> wen ich die CPU 313C 2 DP in den HW einbinde ist noch alles ok aber wen ich dann das Mobile Panel 177 einbinden will geht das nicht ich kan das nicht Koppeln, in der Siemens Anleitung steht das in den Eigenschaften von DP Slave die Koppelung automatisch auftaucht was mache ich falsch.
> ...


 
Im Anhang siehst du meinen HW-K. Ausschnitt. Um die Direkttasten nutzen
zu können MUSS man "koppeln". Denke daran die GSD - siehe Ausschnitt -zu laden!!!!


----------



## IBFS (17 Februar 2008)

magus111 schrieb:


> so ich habe da mal ein bild gemacht ich hoffe da kan man mein problem erkennen. Ich habe die 323C 2DP reingezogen und die einstellungen so übernommen. Ich habe ein Profiebusnetzwerk engerichtet alles voreingestellt und als ich meinen HMI teilnehmer einfügen wollte kan das bild Koppeln und in der Hilfe stand drin das da die CPU rein sollte b.z.w. schon drin sein sollte. Das ist mein Problem.
> ich bedanke mich
> 
> Magus
> das zweite bild ist zeigt die CPU hardware


 
Denke Auch daran, dass im NetPro das Panel "ordentlich" als DP-Teilnehmer mit der CPU verbunden ist, sonst kannst du auch nicht koppeln.


----------



## magus111 (17 Februar 2008)

hi 

ich habe die GSD geladen aber ich kan keine verbindung mit der CPU 313 aufbauen wie oben beschrieben.
als Anhang meine SPS Konf. 
das ist mein Problem 

Thx

Magus


----------



## Ralle (17 Februar 2008)

Du mußt das HMI noch in dein Projekt einfügen!
Im Step7-Manager: "Einfügen/Station/Simatic HMI", dann dein Mobile-Panel auswählen, Außerdem in der Hardwarekonfig noch die Tasten einfügen, siehe oben IBFS.


----------



## jabba (17 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ohne das Ding zu kennen, hab ich in Deinem Projekt nur das OP mit WinnCCFlex angelegt.

Bei Simatic HMI Station im Step7-Manager geht Du dann auf Konfiguration.
Wenn Die offen ist , klickst Du HMI MPI/DP an. Dort schaltest Du auf Profibus um, und verbindest da mit deinem DP Netzt (Profibus(1)).
Einmal das Projekt in WinCCFlex öffnen und das OP speichern.

Nach dem Abspeichern kannst Du dann im Hardwaremanager das Projekt koppeln.

Mal so auf die schnelle.


----------



## magus111 (17 Februar 2008)

Hallo nochmal 

@ jabba 

THX das war das was mir gefehlt hat werde ich morgen gleich testen jetzt habe ich das Koppeln können und auch die direckttasten habe ich eingefügt ich bin mal gespannt ob das geht werde es morgen berichten.

Magus111

P.S. Das finde ich echt gut hir hir wird einen geholfen 
eine kleine Sache kan ich Win CC Simulator mit dne S7PLSIM verbinden?


----------



## mitchih (17 Februar 2008)

*Kopplung wofür??*

Hallo,
ich habe diese Diskussion mitverfolgt.

Wofür benötige ich die Kopplung. Wenn ich die Hardwaretasten benutzen will, belege ich sie normalerweise in WIncc Flex mit einer Variable und dann funzt das, oder sehe ich das falsch.

Wenn ich die beiden Teilnehmer kopple was ist dann der Unterschied??
Liegen die LED`s und die Tasten dann direkt im E/A Bereich???

Ich arbeite auch relativ viel mit den TP`s die MP sind mir weniger geläufig.

Danke für die Infos


----------



## magus111 (18 Februar 2008)

Hi 

so mein Pannel tut jetzt nachdem ich das Betriebssystem auf einen alten stand gesetzt habe.

@mitchih 
Laut Siemens hat man mit den Hardware tasten und den E/A Bereichen einen schnelleren zugrif auf das Panel es wird schneller. 
Und bei den Mobile Pannel kan ich das Handrad auch gar nicht anders bedienen als mit den E/A. Dazu kommt das du auch noch einzelne buotton scheinbar als Hardware tasten definieren kannst  aber weil ich das nicht brauche ist mir das erstmal gleich 
jetzt muß ich noch was anderens schauen.
Und stel euch mal vor ich habe eine neue backhoffklemme eingesetzt und die war schrott da muß ich erst mal anrufen  


ich bedanke mich nochmal

Magus111


----------

